# Indiana Jones coming on DVD



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Just received a pre-order notice for the release on DVD of the three Indiana Jones movies. They are offering a 4 disk set which includes a disk of interviews, special scenes, etc. In Widescreen and Dolby 5.1. Should be a knockout.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Had this up on May 5th, although pre-ordering wasn't allowed yet.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Wasn't sure if someone had this up before or not.....been away. Didn't think it would hurt to repeat it though. I am hoping that sales will be brisk so as to encourage the studios to release more of these blockbuster movie hits of years back. Like Starwars for instance. They have been held back much too long.

Z'Loth I will try to be more attentive.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

George Lucas _knows_ that fans want the original Trilogy on DVD, but is making them wait. We're trying to get him to release both the original versions as well as the special editions.

As for Raiders Of The Lost Ark, there will be two changes. First, the film is now titled _Indiana Jones and the Raiders Of The Lost Ark_. Secondly, there will be some cleanup work, with the most noticable change being that reflection of the snake will be removed.

The movies will be sold as a package. They will *NOT* be sold seperately, so if you hate Temple of Doom.... oh well.


----------

